# Sitting on the stage at a private concert of the Montreal Symphony Orchestra...



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Is an absolute honour! I was right in the middle of the action... (private concert on 13/12/16 to thank the OSM's supporters).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Fantastic, and congratulations! The conductor even sat down so we could see you!


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Fantastic, and congratulations! The conductor even sat down so we could see you!


Hehe no he's just a little short! (Kent Nagano, the man with the grey hair to my right).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Is an absolute honour! I was right in the middle of the action... (private concert on 13/12/16 to thank the OSM's supporters).


Some people have all the luck.


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

that's pretty neat. Its hard to get a seat any closer than that without having an instrument in your lap

looks like that hall would have some great acoustics. That pipe organ is really impressive, too.


----------

